# Uber no longer takes 20 or 25 % cut?



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm in NJ, I recently noticed that on an $8 total fare, I only got $4. 
-$2 service fee
-$2 booking fee

when I emailed Uber support, I got the following message:

"The booking fee is not a set percentage, but it's a separate flat fee added to every trip on products like UberX and UberPOOL. Booking fees help support regulatory, safety, and other operational costs. The booking fee is included in the rider's total fare and does not impact the amount you receive for each trip.

Additionally , I would like to inform that the service fees are also not a set percentage. The service fee is the difference between the rider's fare and the partner's earnings. Uber estimates the length of each trip and generate an upfront fare for the rider before the trip starts. If the trip price is more than the base+time+distance, Uber collects the difference. And when the price of the trip is less than the base+time+distance, Uber covers the costs. The driver will always make the same rates, independent of the price estimate. 

Partners earnings will always be calculated using base fare+time+distance. The service fee amount can vary based on the upfront fare charged to the rider. There are times when what a rider pays may be higher or lower than what you earn for a trip. Our goal is to keep driver rates consistent, while allowing us to offer new options for riders like flat fares and subscriptions"


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Uber takes whatever the hell they feel like now, enjoy your stay!

Do a search on upfront fees.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> upfront fees.


WOW, that might be the final straw for me.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

This has been the case for at least the last 8 months. It was in the new TOS you had to accept in April.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

except for using DF, I can't imagine people going forward w/ uber as any kind of real way to pay the bills


----------



## Myztikal Element (Oct 24, 2017)

I was inactive for a year and recently reactivated it last week. I noticed it on the first trip that it took out 35% excluding the booking fee. If I include the booking fee it's 42%. Does anyone know if Lyft is doing the same thing since they've had upfront pricing in place before Uber?


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Myztikal Element said:


> I was inactive for a year and recently reactivated it last week. I noticed it on the first trip that it took out 35% excluding the booking fee. If I include the booking fee it's 42%. Does anyone know if Lyft is doing the same thing since they've had upfront pricing in place before Uber?


They are but it's not as absurd.


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

Bottom line is don’t drive for Uber until they correct this outrageous pricing system. Fair pay for drivers! Rent my car you ****ers!


----------



## SteveNBham (Dec 30, 2015)

They took 43% on one of my fairs today plus the $1.95 fee.

Greedy bastards.


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

I barely drive for those assholes anymore.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I'm in NJ, I recently noticed that on an $8 total fare, I only got $4.
> -$2 service fee
> -$2 booking fee
> 
> ...


Probably wasn't even an $8 fare. Upfront pricing uber probably collected $11.50 from the customer, said it was $8 based on your miles/minutes and booking fee. Took 20% or 25% of the amount that's not booking fee. Uber got paid 3 times in 1 transaction.

Uber on!


----------



## EMP40 (Jan 29, 2017)

Looks like they are taking 40+% on average. Ripoff of customers and drivers.


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> They are but it's not as absurd.


Lyft is probably worse. They don't bother to tell drivers what the passenger pays though.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

I have found Uber takes 40% and closer to 50% on no surge short rides (XL)

Lyft seems to stay at the 25% mark which is pretty nice


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> I have found Uber takes 40% and closer to 50% on no surge short rides (XL)
> 
> Lyft seems to stay at the 25% mark which is pretty nice


Do you check with passengers? Lyft dosn't disclose what the riders pay.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

The longer the trip, the more towards the 75-80% you get as a driver. You have to look at mileage and time only when calculating the 80-20 or 75-25 split. All of the fees have to be backed out. Then you will see it is very fair.

By the way, who do you think pays for the insurance, support desk salaries, IT updates to the app, and all the promotions that the drivers and riders get? That money has to come out of Uber's pockets.

If you think its unfair then try to start your own rideshare business....it ain't easy.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Tysmith95 said:


> Lyft is probably worse. They don't bother to tell drivers what the passenger pays though.


Although I still don't think it's as bad as uber, you are right, at least uber is up front on how they screw you over. At least lyft recently started telling you how much you actually make now, I am sure many morons thought the little box on the bottom was what they took home


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

Myztikal Element said:


> I was inactive for a year and recently reactivated it last week. I noticed it on the first trip that it took out 35% excluding the booking fee. If I include the booking fee it's 42%. Does anyone know if Lyft is doing the same thing since they've had upfront pricing in place before Uber?


"Upfront pricing" means different things on Uber and Lyft. On Uber it means that Uber will charge the pax one fare and pay us based on the time and distance traveled. On Lyft it is based on the time and distance that Lyft estimates we will travel and we get paid based on the same time and distance schedule (less commission). What this means practically is that Uber has created a system where we get paid what Uber wants to pay us and on Lyft we still pay a commission to Lyft based on the fare.

This may not sound like much but it is a very big deal. When Lyft raises fares we will benefit (less the commission we pay). As you can see Uber has already been able to raise fares with Upfront pricing and no benefit accrues to the drivers. The only good news here is that Lyft has more room to raise fares in the future because it hasn't gone to the "upfront pricing" that Uber has.

Pax are starting to realize their fares are higher on Uber. That is one of the reasons Lyft is gaining market share in addition to the pax who have quit Uber due to the bad pr. It is very much in our interest to encourage pax to use Lyft and for us to drive Lyft as much as possible.


----------

